# مخططات معمارية



## سامر الحسن (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الزملاء الأعزاء في المنتدى كمشاركة أولى أرفق بعض المخططات المعمارية وهناك المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## shrek (6 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (6 مايو 2006)

*جزاك الله خير وننتظر منك المزيد​*


----------



## محمد صابر الامير (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## روزانا (30 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

مشكور يا أخي واسمح لي بأن أشترك معك في هذه العروض. وأبدأها بعرض رسومات مشروع كامل معماريا وإنشائيا وأرجو أن أكون مفيدة بإذن الله.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا روزانا


----------



## أبوكمال (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم على المشاركة


----------



## ra79 (30 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لكم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## روزانا (30 يونيو 2006)

العفو bigone ولكن أرجو التعليق على ما في العمل وخاصة التصميم الإنشائي حيث أنه لإحدى زملائي في الدرسات العليا ويعد بمثابة العمل الأول لها


----------



## aalmasri (30 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي سامر واختي روزانا على هذه المشاركات الجميلة


----------



## TBH2022 (1 يوليو 2006)

من أجمل ما رأيت وشكرا


----------



## أبو زهرة (13 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## Mustapha Amine (13 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## روزانا (14 يوليو 2006)

ممكن يا جماعة لو سمحتم لو حد عنده حاجة ممكن يضيفها من مشلريع ليفيدنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:63:


----------



## سمير المقطري (14 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر وتحية لهذه المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## descovery_2000 (21 يوليو 2006)

انا عندي مشروع مصمم على الاوتوكات ولكن
لا اعرف كبف اضيفة في الصفحة الرد


----------



## المهندس طارق (21 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## من العراق (21 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وعلى مجهودكم.


----------



## Jaser (22 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## روزانا (24 يوليو 2006)

الأخ descovery يمكنك تنزيل المسروع بأن تضغطه ثم عند دخولك لهذا المنتدى قم بالضغط على أيقونة ( إضافة رد ) وعندما تظهر لك الشاشة الخاصة بهذه الأيقونة اضغط على attch file واختار الملف من عندك وارسله عادي ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## ghreebeldar (4 أغسطس 2006)

*مخططات معمارية وانشائية لمبنى سكنى*

أيها الزملاء الأعزاء اليكم مشاركة متواضعة من تصميمى لعلكم تجدون فيها بعض المنفعة وشكرا لكم أخوكم ghreebeldar


----------



## omar_beyaty (4 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## روزانا (4 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود جميل يا بشمهندس مشكوووور


----------



## bogrin (5 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور على هدا العمل الرائع


----------



## احمد سامي هاشم (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## akramsh (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا 
تحياتي الخالصة للمشاركين الاعزاء


----------



## سمير بن أسعد (11 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 

ولكن لي سؤال وأرجو أن أحد يفيدني به 

أريد مخطط ورسم مفصل لفيلا دوبلكس وبحدود 100 م لكل دور (في مزرعة ) 


شاكراً ومقدراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## shrek (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ghreebeldar (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم زملائى الأعزاء وعلى خير نهتدى 
اللهم انصر المجاهدين فى كل مكان يحارب فيه الاسلام والسلام


----------



## م:عبد الوهاب (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## احمد الديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

ان شاء غدا لكم عدة مفاجاءت


----------



## القراين (24 أغسطس 2006)

*الف شكر وتحية*

الف تحية ومحبه في هذا الصباحج:14:


----------



## اسلام كمال (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا روزانا


----------



## روزانا (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العفو أخ اسلام نحن في الخدمة......


----------



## مهندس عامر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخوي


----------



## bilal1985 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة للشرج لبرنامج sap 2000


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (11 سبتمبر 2006)

كيف ادرج مخطط . الرجاء المساعدة . وهل لابد من ان تكون مضغوطه ؟؟


----------



## khaledelmasry (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokh (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## sail (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك على ما قدمت


----------



## saleh_agiza (14 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## عطور ليبيا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم كلكم.


----------



## AMSE (16 سبتمبر 2006)

رسومات ممتازه 
استمر اخى
احمد


----------



## محمد24 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=right][frame="1 50"]شكرا لك ووفقك اللة اريد موقع يتحدث عن الشدات باللغة العربية[/frame][/align]


----------



## said_hu2000 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى تانية مدنى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omairi (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور أخي و ألى الأمام


----------



## sho7ta2003 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عالم البناء (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على التصاميم الرائعة


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## ghreebeldar (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرين أخوانى على الاضافات القيمة


----------



## mas_eg75 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## إسماعيل صالحة (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس سمير م ت (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين ىا جماعة


----------



## sail (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا
وبارك الله لكم


----------



## rimanbil (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## agui (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مشاركتكم القيمة


----------



## قدري موصللي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## mousad1210 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً لكم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## ذوالفقار الركابي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يزودني بخرائط عندي مكتب هندس واحتاج خرائط


----------



## ميمى البرنوجى (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## مهندس ابوبكر (1 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samoray22 (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشيحه (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ناجي وبس (23 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويا ريت يكون فيه اكتر


----------



## zzz (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## بيتي أنجل (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا عالمخططات الحلوة
و من فضلكم أذا حد عنده مخططات عالاتوكاد لبيت عربي دمشقي


----------



## بيتي أنجل (28 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء أيضا مخططات معمارية لأبنية حديثة وشكرا .


----------



## GRISH (28 فبراير 2007)

ججججججججججججججججججججججججيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## yahya1975 (1 مارس 2007)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## زيزو ون اية (13 مارس 2007)

فين الملف مش لاقية


----------



## زيزو ون اية (13 مارس 2007)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Ali.N.Suleiman (28 مارس 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

شكرا لك على ما قدمت وعرضت وأريد - لو سمحت - مخططات معمارية تنفيذية لفيلات


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

المشروع دة عبارة عن ايه


----------



## مريم1 (1 مايو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ياباشمهندس


----------



## مريم1 (1 مايو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## هزار السلام (3 مايو 2007)

المخططات لا بأس بها . مع الشكر


----------



## كمال الدين 8 (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## noble (3 مايو 2007)

شكراً لكم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور حبيبي على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## غدير القدومي (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركات جميلة


----------



## عميد المباني (4 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررين على المخططات

الرجاء بدي الطريقة لرفع الملفات

اذا ممكن


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (13 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عمر514 (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا لاخواننا فى الله وربنا يعزكم ويكثر من أمثالكم 
ويكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الذهب النادر (6 يونيو 2007)

شكر جزيلاُ ياخي الفاضل


----------



## حماد جلال (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.ايمن (9 يونيو 2007)

الاخ سامر وروزانا 
وفقكما الله الى الخير .......عمل جميل


----------



## زينب لطيف (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا التعب


----------



## eng.walee (10 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (15 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا
وبارك الله لكم


----------



## Engmk2008 (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد قويطة (15 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسير القدر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا اتمنى مننكم المزيد


----------



## عممر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

_أسلوبك في الرسم والتنسيق جيد ولكن تنقص بعض القطاعات._


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

يلزمني بحث في تكنالوجيا البيتون


----------



## وسام سامى عباس (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرالك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عباس التركماني (15 فبراير 2008)

احبابي المهدسين انا بحاجه الى خرائط للمازل شرقيه وقد بحث كثيرا عن هذا الموضوع ولم اجد ما يشفيني واكون شاكرا وداعيا لمن يساعدني ولدي يساعدني سازور سيدي ومولاي الحسين عليه السلام نيابة عنه


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا


----------

